# Liang Dei Ld 1216gh, Picked It Up Yesterday



## Downunder Bob

Well it has finally arrived. 2 1/2 months ago I ordered a new lathe. A Liang Dei  LD 1216GH, Picked it up yesterday (Fri) morning and installed it in my garage. I'm now a very happy chappy. I've still got a bit of work cleaning it up, all the grease they put on before shipping. The lathe comes from Taiwan, and is very well spec'd, I hope it lives up to the spec's, if it does it will be a beauty, Gave it a short test run nice and quiet, all the gears change smoothly and easily.


----------



## DaveSohlstrom

bobshobby said:


> View attachment 134700
> 
> 
> Well it has finally arrived. 2 1/2 months ago I ordered a new lathe. A Liang Dei  LD 1216GH, Picked it up yesterday (Fri) morning and installed it in my garage. I'm now a very happy chappy. I've still got a bit of work cleaning it up, all the grease they put on before shipping. The lathe comes from Taiwan, and is very well spec'd, I hope it lives up to the spec's, if it does it will be a beauty, Gave it a short test run nice and quiet, all the gears change smoothly and easily.



Did your lathe come with a 4 jaw chuck and a face plate. If now as soon as the budget will let you you will want to get at least a 4 jaw chuck.

Dave


----------



## sanddan

bobshobby said:


> View attachment 134700
> 
> 
> Well it has finally arrived. 2 1/2 months ago I ordered a new lathe. A Liang Dei  LD 1216GH, Picked it up yesterday (Fri) morning and installed it in my garage. I'm now a very happy chappy. I've still got a bit of work cleaning it up, all the grease they put on before shipping. The lathe comes from Taiwan, and is very well spec'd, I hope it lives up to the spec's, if it does it will be a beauty, Gave it a short test run nice and quiet, all the gears change smoothly and easily.



Are you going to draw it up on cad now?


----------



## Downunder Bob

DaveSohlstrom said:


> Did your lathe come with a 4 jaw chuck and a face plate. If now as soon as the budget will let you you will want to get at least a 4 jaw chuck.
> 
> Dave



Yes 6" 3 jaw, 8" 4 jaw, fixed and travelling steady, face plate, with driving dogs.  Live and dead centers, 3-5 Mt sleeve, 13 mm drill chuck  Quick change toolpost And I already have a small dividing table. The first project is to make a vertical spindle milling attachment, as I don't have room for a milling machine. I also have a few HSS tool bits from when I was an apprentice back in the 60's, but I want to get some new ones with carbide inserts.


----------



## Downunder Bob

sanddan said:


> Are you going to draw it up on cad now?



Not yet, I still haven't learned how to use the program, i'm hoping I can find a local trade school that will run a course in the new year.


----------



## 4GSR

A Taiwanese lathe with the carriage handwheel on the right hand side of the carriage?  I thought the English were the only one's that did that.


----------



## Downunder Bob

4gsr said:


> A Taiwanese lathe with the carriage hand wheel on the right hand side of the carriage?  I thought the English were the only one's that did that.



Australia also did that and I think possibly some lathes from Japan. This model is available in left hand or right hand also available with metric or imperial leadscrew, as I ordered imperial leadscrew I automatically got RH saddle. Although it is set up for imperial threads it also has the 120 x 127 change wheels for cutting metric threads, and the full chart for both


----------



## Franko

That looks like a terrific lathe, Bob. You are set for a lot of fun!


----------



## Downunder Bob

Thanks Franco, I hope it lives up to expectations.


----------



## Downunder Bob

bobshobby said:


> Australia also did that and I think possibly some lathes from Japan. This model is available in left hand or right hand also available with metric or imperial leadscrew, as I ordered imperial leadscrew I automatically got RH saddle. Although it is set up for imperial threads it also has the 120 x 127 change wheels for cutting metric threads, and the full chart for both



Interestingly Ken, when you consider that the English invented the lathe and the whole industrial revolution thing, perhaps their design is the correct one.Then the Americans came along and decided to change everything, like driving on the wrong side of the road, refusing to use currency based on the British pound even changing the weights and measures. Now the whole world has gone metric and left you behind, Just kidding.


----------



## 4GSR

bobshobby said:


> Interestingly Ken, when you consider that the English invented the lathe and the whole industrial revolution thing, perhaps their design is the correct one.Then the Americans came along and decided to change everything, like driving on the wrong side of the road, refusing to use currency based on the British pound even changing the weights and measures. Now the whole world has gone metric and left you behind, Just kidding.



Yeah, I think the oilfield is the last place in America where Metrication is slowly taking over.  Everything I have worked on in the past 10 years has dual dimensioning so the Chinese can make things to.  Well to find out, it doesn't manner to them, they do it their own way anyways.  In fact, on some of my visits to China, you will be surprised how much of the old Imperial system they are interested in.  Cups, teaspoons, some use of fractions, believe it or not.


----------



## Downunder Bob

bobshobby said:


> View attachment 134730
> 
> 
> Well it has finally arrived. 2 1/2 months ago I ordered a new lathe. A Liang Dei  LD 1216GH, Picked it up yesterday (Fri) morning and installed it in my garage. I'm now a very happy chappy. I've still got a bit of work cleaning it up, all the grease they put on before shipping. The lathe comes from Taiwan, and is very well spec'd, I hope it lives up to the spec's, if it does it will be a beauty, Gave it a short test run nice and quiet, all the gears change smoothly and easily.



While unpacking and cleaning grease off everywhere, I have discovered that I can't lift the 4 jaw chuck even the fixed steady is a bit of a task, and I guess my back isn't going to ever get any better, so the first project is going to have to be a lifting device. I'm thinking in terms of a small jib crane that fits on the tool post mounting. If it will lift 50kg that will be more than enough.


----------



## 12bolts

Bob,
If you got/made a small jib crane and mounted it on a wall so that it swung out over your lathe that might be more convenient. Or an engine hoist on wheels. Dont forget that some workpieces in the future might be heavier than what you want to lift.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Splat

Bob, get an engine hoist. I never had one until a few months ago and I realize now that I should'a bought one a looong time ago.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck

4gsr said:


> A Taiwanese lathe with the carriage handwheel on the right hand side of the carriage?  I thought the English were the only one's that did that.


Not really, many lathes with gaps have the hand wheel on the right as the rack gear under the ways ends at the gap, moving the gear train to the right allows the carriage to move to the spindle.


----------



## 4GSR

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Not really, many lathes with gaps have the hand wheel on the right as the rack gear under the ways ends at the gap, moving the gear train to the right allows the carriage to move to the spindle.


True in some cases but not in all.  In fact, the one in this thread does not have a removable gap to the bed. 
I know they are very handy for threading such as on the English brand DS&G Dean, Smith & Grace lathes.  They made a hollow spindle lathe that is pretty popular in oilfield shops over the years, many people like them for the handwheel being on the right hand side of the apron for fast threading chasing threads on drill pipe.
Me after almost 50 years of running lathes with the handwheel on the left side of the apron, I don't think I could ever get use to running one with the handwheel on the right.


----------



## brino

@bobshobby 
Congratulations on the new equipment!
It looks like a very nice machine.
-brino


----------



## samthedog

I just checked the Specs:

http://www.liang-dei.com/LD1224.html

It's an interesting little machine. A spindle bore of 40mm is quite impressive. I was wondering why the top speed wasn't higher than 1500rpm until I saw the weight of the thing. I thought it would be heavier given the list of features. Very well specc'd.

Paul.


----------



## Downunder Bob

samthedog said:


> I just checked the Specs:
> 
> http://www.liang-dei.com/LD1224.html
> 
> It's an interesting little machine. A spindle bore of 40mm is quite impressive. I was wondering why the top speed wasn't higher than 1500rpm until I saw the weight of the thing. I thought it would be heavier given the list of features. Very well specc'd.
> 
> Paul.



Thank you Paul, 

It was about the best I could find available here in Australia. I was very limited in size especially the length. 300mm longer and it wouldn't fit. 

But I like the 40mm bore, the geared headstock and full norton box for a full range of imperial and metric threads. imperial leadscrew, plus power cross feed., All hand-wheels have imperial and metric calibrated rings. What is not to like?

I wouldn't have minded if it was a bit heavier but its fairly solid, and it's only a hobby machine not for production work.


----------



## Downunder Bob

4gsr said:


> True in some cases but not in all.  In fact, the one in this thread does not have a removable gap to the bed.
> I know they are very handy for threading such as on the English brand DS&G Dean, Smith & Grace lathes.  They made a hollow spindle lathe that is pretty popular in oilfield shops over the years, many people like them for the handwheel being on the right hand side of the apron for fast threading chasing threads on drill pipe.
> Me after almost 50 years of running lathes with the handwheel on the left side of the apron, I don't think I could ever get use to running one with the handwheel on the right.




That's basically my problem I trained on lathes with right hand wheels, and whenever I had to us one with left hand wheel I always found it awkward.


----------



## MarkM

Good day or Evening.  I have been looking at the Liang Dei 1236gh for some time which I believe is the same machine.  I have two motorcycles up for sale to pay for a lathe a  nd a Genuinely interested fellow is coming tomorrow with cash in hand and if so Mon or Tues I will be buying a lathe.  For the money and knowing I need way too many things to get going it looks like a real nice machine to get going.  I am a licenced Machinist out of the trade for some time and want to get a home little shop together and be able to challenge myself on my own time and money.  What money?
You see a fair bit of them in there second decade still purring along doing what it was designed for. So may I ask since there really isn't a whole  lot of information about these machines other than the pm 1340gt.  May I ask your opinion of it and has it met your expectation for the size of the machine.


----------



## ddickey

Is there an equivalent lathe available here in the states?


----------



## MarkM

Eisen 1236gh and in a 1340 flavor the Precision Matthews pm 1340gt which is very highly regarded.  They all come from a well regarded Taiwan Machine Tool Man.  Been in contact with both about machines and both companies that deal with these here in North America seem to be top shelf companies as well.  Going insane on the decision.  The price justs keeps climbing and if I sell my other bike I may get an Eisen 1440E or pm 1440gt.  Jeez that pm 1236 looks good too! Wait a minute that ones not from there but a darn good machine!  Shouldn't be this hard to buy a lathe should it?  Either which way I Can't wait to make chips again! Woo! HOO!


----------



## ddickey

What kind of bike?


----------



## Downunder Bob

MarkM said:


> Good day or Evening.  I have been looking at the Liang Dei 1236gh for some time which I believe is the same machine.  I have two motorcycles up for sale to pay for a lathe a  nd a Genuinely interested fellow is coming tomorrow with cash in hand and if so Mon or Tues I will be buying a lathe.  For the money and knowing I need way too many things to get going it looks like a real nice machine to get going.  I am a licenced Machinist out of the trade for some time and want to get a home little shop together and be able to challenge myself on my own time and money.  What money?
> You see a fair bit of them in there second decade still purring along doing what it was designed for. So may I ask since there really isn't a whole  lot of information about these machines other than the pm 1340gt.  May I ask your opinion of it and has it met your expectation for the size of the machine.



 hi Mark, I was not aware you could even get them in Nth America, certainly not under the Liang Die name, As I have said before I believe that some of the PM machines, The Taiwanese ones only are made in the same factory, and appear to be identical except for a few cosmetic changes , like different colour, name plate, The specs all read the same, and the machine appears to be the same. And they are made in the same factory. So my bet is they are the same. 

Yes, so far very happy with my purchase. I must admit I haven't really tested it to the limits yet, but very happy with low noise level at all speeds, parting off is excellent, as is general turning and facing. Tested the backlash on the cross slide the other day about.0015 and that is as it was delivered I haven't adjusted anything, I don't think it needs it. 

An old mate of mine, now retired, like me, used to sell machine tools, most of his life, and he tells me they have had an excellent reputation for quite a while.

My only wish is that I had the room for a longer machine  16" between centers is fairly short. In fact the dealers here don't normally carry that model, the dealer had to bring it in especially for me, but that was no problem as they were just ordering a whole bunch of the larger models for the local trade school in Melbourne. 

Although I don't have any jobs in mind that won't fit. I'm impressed with the rigidity, the nice firm feel without being tight any where is a very good sign. These machines have a very good reputation her in down under. Many of the trade schools use them, apparently they are almost student proof.


----------



## Downunder Bob

MarkM said:


> Eisen 1236gh and in a 1340 flavor the Precision Matthews pm 1340gt which is very highly regarded.  They all come from a well regarded Taiwan Machine Tool Man.  Been in contact with both about machines and both companies that deal with these here in North America seem to be top shelf companies as well.  Going insane on the decision.  The price justs keeps climbing and if I sell my other bike I may get an Eisen 1440E or pm 1440gt.  Jeez that pm 1236 looks good too! Wait a minute that ones not from there but a darn good machine!  Shouldn't be this hard to buy a lathe should it?  Either which way I Can't wait to make chips again! Woo! HOO!



Always a difficult choice. However for my money I'd be very cautious about any PM machines that come from China. I understand that PM stand by their products, but I'd be much happier knowing it was made in a more reputable place. The Taiwanese ones are, I believe very good. 

I'm not sure about the laws in the US, but here in down under land, our consumer laws are quite strong, and very specific. "The importer of any product is deemed to be the manufacturer, and is therefor liable for full warranty claims and even issues like, is it capable of doing what it is supposed to do, is it of merchantable quality, they must also carry appropriate spare parts for a number of years after the last item was sold." There have been a number of cases here where the importer has had to supply a complete new model machine because some spare part was not available.


----------



## Downunder Bob

samthedog said:


> I just checked the Specs:
> 
> http://www.liang-dei.com/LD1224.html
> 
> It's an interesting little machine. A spindle bore of 40mm is quite impressive. I was wondering why the top speed wasn't higher than 1500rpm until I saw the weight of the thing. I thought it would be heavier given the list of features. Very well specc'd.
> 
> Paul.



Actually 1500 rpm is fine except for very small dia. It could always be sped up with a larger pulley on the motor. I have thought of fitting an electric clutch from car A/C drive in fact two or more could be fitted with different dia. pulleys to give higher and lower speeds. I find the lowest speed of 70 RPM a bit fast for threading, it would be nice to have a divide by 2 and a multiply by two in the drive line. I just realised that would require 3 clutches, low Normal and High. but what the heck. I'll need a digital RPM indicator.

Actually I was turning some 1"crs the other day using a carbide insert at only about 900 RPM worked a treat beautiful finish. I also parted off the same steel at about 600 RPM beautiful straight in on auto feed no bad noises no chatter clean cut nice finish.

 As far as all the other specs a very nice machine, and yes I was a bit worried about the low weight, so I built a steel sub frame out of 75mm x 4mm square tubing all welded, and the lathe is bolted to that, which sits on the concrete floor with jacking screws for leveling.


----------



## MarkM

Thank you for your response and have you thought about a vfd which would give you the ability to extend the rpm range.  It could be quite extensive and add some torque with the right motor that would enable you to use the vfd functions to its capacity. 
They are light machines but put together well.  Take a look at the spindle wall, spindle and tailstock thickness, the consistent look of the castings and  has a good reputation for user feel with positive engagements and disengagements  which to me is almost like riding a motorcycle.  It should stir the soul, It's not just about the specs.


----------



## MarkM

Also if your worried about threading for now with the high spindle speed and running into a shoulder you could always turn your tool upside down, start from your undercut and run the spindle reverse with feed direction to your tailstock.  Keeps your heart out of your throat!


----------



## Downunder Bob

bobshobby said:


> Australia also did that and I think possibly some lathes from Japan. This model is available in left hand or right hand also available with metric or imperial leadscrew, as I ordered imperial leadscrew I automatically got RH saddle. Although it is set up for imperial threads it also has the 120 x 127 change wheels for cutting metric threads, and the full chart for both


I believe then reason for the carriage hand wheel on the right is so you don't get all those hot chips on your hand when hand feed ing, it works too.


----------



## Downunder Bob

MarkM said:


> Thank you for your response and have you thought about a vfd which would give you the ability to extend the rpm range.  It could be quite extensive and add some torque with the right motor that would enable you to use the vfd functions to its capacity.
> They are light machines but put together well.  Take a look at the spindle wall, spindle and tailstock thickness, the consistent look of the castings and  has a good reputation for user feel with positive engagements and disengagements  which to me is almost like riding a motorcycle.  It should stir the soul, It's not just about the specs.



Yes I have thought about VFD, and it is the obvious sensible solution to many things, I even have 3 ph on site. It just doesn't have soul, well that's the way I thought about. I would have to fit a 3 Ph motor but I don't think that would be very hard. Liang Dei even have a 2hp 3ph motor that's a bolt on fit, I could have ordered it that way, I just didn't think I'd need it. Obviously didn't think it out enough. I know it's crazy, here's me always telling people go bigger go better, and I broke my own rule. I need to find out more about VFD, will they work with any 3ph motor, how much increase and reduction in RPM can you get without damaging the motor, is there a loss of power, there must be a trade off some where?


----------



## Downunder Bob

MarkM said:


> Also if your worried about threading for now with the high spindle speed and running into a shoulder you could always turn your tool upside down, start from your undercut and run the spindle reverse with feed direction to your tailstock.  Keeps your heart out of your throat!



Yes I have done that in the past where it's a problem. However if I take the easy route, and fit a 3ph motor and VFD, It appears to solve all problems.


----------



## MarkM

ktm 950 adventure and a klr 650.  Both set up well for Adventure Travel.  Sold the ktm 950 adventure today so I have enough money to buy a lathe.  Huge decision for me to be doing this.  Did not want to borrow money so they had to go.  I am a newbie to the forum and will properly introduce myself in a few hrs.  Today is the day or me start a new path and chapter heading for retirement.  I don't have the time right now with contractors at the house to properly introduce myself but will later as I want to give this forum the respect it deserves and collect my thoughts a bit.  I always said when I am ready to buy a lathe I will tell my story and say hello.  Really impressed with the mental approach to the forum.
All seem genuine and we can all learn from each other no matter what we think we know.  Machining is such a vast undertaking one may know everything and yet nothing in another shop.  Also Hobbyist are for real because it all come from within there keen sense of interest they may go beyond a paid employee and become true craftsman.
I am rambling on a Tangent and have to run but today is the day and I am bursting so you get the news firsts.  I'll sit down later tonight and start my intro.  Thanks for all your thoughts time be safe!


----------



## samthedog

bobshobby said:


> Thank you Paul,
> 
> It was about the best I could find available here in Australia. I was very limited in size especially the length. 300mm longer and it wouldn't fit.
> 
> But I like the 40mm bore, the geared headstock and full norton box for a full range of imperial and metric threads. imperial leadscrew, plus power cross feed., All hand-wheels have imperial and metric calibrated rings. What is not to like?
> 
> I wouldn't have minded if it was a bit heavier but its fairly solid, and it's only a hobby machine not for production work.



When I was in Oz I couldn't find a lathe I wanted to buy. This machine is really nice and is comparable in layout and spec to the Colchester line-up. Sure, it's a bit lighter and lower RPM but it has many of the same features like hardened ways, leadscrew and driveshaft, right apron handwheel, integrated locks on the tailstock etc. I have a nice Colchester Chipmaster and have come to really like those features. Does it have electric brake?

Paul.


----------



## MarkM

In the end I agree three phase all the way with a vfd but that's just more money right now.  Has the single phase motor been decent?  I must say your machine has a nice chunky overbuilt look to it being so short.  I would of thought but it does.


----------



## MarkM

Getting close to purchase my lathe. I Have made my mind up.  The Eisen 1236gh.  Had an Electrician by and cut some trees down to make room for a shed to help make some room in the garage.  I don't think there is a machine in this size with the quality it has for the price.

I am going with 3phase and a vfd.  I will probably be a few weeks away from getting it here and then I'll take some time to go through it and I am going to start a thread on the purchase and if allowed I'll report my experiences with the lathe.

When I started to look a machines I thought of a budget about half of what I will be spending.  Now I want it all.  A full rounded shop.  After doing it for a living and been spoiled with machinery it's a hard thing to look at the prices to make it possible.   Ya it's a fairly small lathe but it is capable of doing good work within tolerance and more than anything it's to help build the shop with what I can make.   Down the road I would love to find a Standard Modern.


----------



## Downunder Bob

MarkM said:


> Getting close to purchase my lathe. I Have made my mind up.  The Eisen 1236gh.  Had an Electrician by and cut some trees down to make room for a shed to help make some room in the garage.  I don't think there is a machine in this size with the quality it has for the price.
> 
> I am going with 3phase and a vfd.  I will probably be a few weeks away from getting it here and then I'll take some time to go through it and I am going to start a thread on the purchase and if allowed I'll report my experiences with the lathe.
> 
> When I started to look a machines I thought of a budget about half of what I will be spending.  Now I want it all.  A full rounded shop.  After doing it for a living and been spoiled with machinery it's a hard thing to look at the prices to make it possible.   Ya it's a fairly small lathe but it is capable of doing good work within tolerance and more than anything it's to help build the shop with what I can make.   Down the road I would love to find a Standard Modern.



G'day Mark, The Eisen 1236gh looks exactly like my lathe only longer and it's a different colour. I'd be willing to bet that it's made in same factory. just as the PM's are, no doubt other brands also. They are all Liang Dei's with a different name plate. I studied the photo and specs for the Eisen 1236 and every little detail and every spec is identical to the Liang Dei.

I completely agree with your comment of doubling the budget, but that's the way it goes, I also agree with your comments of having worked in the industry, and been used to having all the big toys, it's hard to downsize a lot. I would have spent more if I had the room, I would have loved to get a longer machine, Yet in all honesty I can't think of anything I want to make that will not fit, lengthwise in the 1216. As it is now, everything, bandsaw, chain saws, drill press,  except the lathe lives in the wood shed, which is nothing more than an open ended lean to for keeping firewood dry.

I'm not likely to ever be machining a long barrel for a rifle, the gun laws here have become so draconian that it just can't and won't happen. My only concern, and its purely academic, is the lowest speed of 70 rpm is a bit fast for some delicate screwcutting jobs, but as I'm making everything to my own design it's most likely to not ever be a problem.

I'll be very interested in your experiences as you unpack your new toy and start using it. Keep us posted. I'm sure you'll be happy with it and it's capabilities.


----------



## Downunder Bob

Splat said:


> Bob, get an engine hoist. I never had one until a few months ago and I realize now that I should'a bought one a looong time ago.



Mate I would love an engine hoist, but like a lot of things, I just don't have room, even had to get rid of the bench lifter for my my motorbike, now I have to take it to the shop to get any work done, but that gives me time to use to the lathe, maybe.

If you look at the photo at the top of this post you'll see that's the bonnet, hood in your language, of my car butting up to the lathe and I can just get the garage door closed. So I have to move the car out to use the lathe.


----------



## Downunder Bob

bobshobby said:


> Australia also did that and I think possibly some lathes from Japan. This model is available in left hand or right hand also available with metric or imperial leadscrew, as I ordered imperial leadscrew I automatically got RH saddle. Although it is set up for imperial threads it also has the 120 x 127 change wheels for cutting metric threads, and the full chart for both



You know there is a great advantage to having the hand wheel on the right side, you don't get so many hot chips on your hand, in fact hardly any, plus most of us are right handed, so it's just easier to use. If you've never driven a right handed lathe and it appears most folks in the US haven't then its hard to explain, But I have used both and definitely prefer right handed.


----------



## Silverbullet

Good looking lathe, I like the hand wheel on the right , I've been burnt and cut to many times by them  chips that jump in my hand when I'm not looking. All the other handles and levers are on the right. Good luck


----------



## MarkM

I am pretty tight for space as well and have thought about building a gantry crane that I can take apart and tuck away somewhere.   Just wide enough to straddle the lathe.


----------



## Downunder Bob

MarkM said:


> I am pretty tight for space as well and have thought about building a gantry crane that I can take apart and tuck away somewhere.   Just wide enough to straddle the lathe.




Good idea, I'll post some pics as I get into making mine, I've got a few bits made, but nothing much to show yet.


----------



## Downunder Bob

Silverbullet said:


> Good looking lathe, I like the hand wheel on the right , I've been burnt and cut to many times by them  chips that jump in my hand when I'm not looking. All the other handles and levers are on the right. Good luck



Thanks, I've never understood why they put it all on the left, unless some one in the early days was a left hander and then everyone copied.


----------



## Downunder Bob

bobshobby said:


> Thanks, I've never understood why they put it all on teh left, unless some one in the early days was a left hander and then everyone copied.



 Cut and welded some steel today, making some parts for the small jib crane that will fit on the outboard end of the headstock. Went to take some pics, but the battery in my camera was flat, have to charge it up.


----------



## 4GSR

bobshobby said:


> Thanks, I've never understood why they put it all on teh left, unless some one in the early days was a left hander and then everyone copied.


I think there is some sort of relationship between it and the English driving on the left side of the road?  Just saying, please , no offense to anyone.

Dean, Smith & Grace were known of manufacturing some nice cutting lathes in their time and still do if you can afford to buy one. And on most of their lathes, the carriage handwheel is on the right side.  Not sure about the operation of the half nuts and the cross slide and carriage handwheel, sounds confusing to me.  My brothers have operated them back in their machining careers and swear by them!


----------



## Downunder Bob

4gsr said:


> I think there is some sort of relationship between it and the English driving on the left side of the road?  Just saying, please , no offense to anyone.
> 
> Dean, Smith & Grace were known of manufacturing some nice cutting lathes in their time and still do if you can afford to buy one. And on most of their lathes, the carriage handwheel is on the right side.  Not sure about the operation of the half nuts and the cross slide and carriage handwheel, sounds confusing to me.  My brothers have operated them back in their machining careers and swear by them!


It is my understanding that back in the old days when men fought with swords from horseback, that it was customary to ride on the left side of the road, path track. This made it easier, as most men were right handed,  to wield ones sword against an oncoming opponent. 

Somewhere down the track, after the American war of independence, American teamsters decided to change to right side of the road, probably in an effort to throw off any ideas that were British. and probably because they were friends with the French at that time, the French picked up the idea. The as Napoleon started conquering parts of Europe he made it compulsory to drive on teh right, and thus it spread. 

However today, most countries that were former colonies of Britain still drive on the left. The odd one out is Japan, never a colony, but for their own reasons continue to drive on the left

The result is some 35% drive on the left and 65% on the right.

By the way the Dean Smith and Grace lathes are somewhat legendary. During may apprenticeship years there were a few around my home town Adelaide, and although I never had the privilege. a couple of the guys I knew in trade school, had them in the factories they worked in. Rumor had it, that a good operator could reliably turn to 1/10th of a thou. that is 0.0001" Pretty impressive.


----------



## brino

bobshobby said:


> My only wish is that I had the room for a longer machine 16" between centers is fairly short.



Although the 40mm spindle thru hole should ease much of that.



MarkM said:


> you could always turn your tool upside down, start from your undercut and run the spindle reverse with feed direction to your tailstock.



He's in Australia, so isn't his tool already upside down? 

-brino


----------



## Silverbullet

brino said:


> Although the 40mm spindle thru hole should ease much of that.
> 
> 
> 
> He's in Australia, so isn't his tool already upside down?
> 
> -brino


No wonder there pictures are upside down , there on the bottom of the earth.  Not tapatalk it's yeng+ yang flip and look.


----------



## Downunder Bob

brino said:


> Although the 40mm spindle thru hole should ease much of that.
> 
> 
> 
> He's in Australia, so isn't his tool already upside down?
> 
> -brino


Yes the 40 mm bore is a great bonus, one of the many features that said this is the lathe for you.

That's why we are called the men from downunder, 

But think about it It's all a matter of perspective  It's only that the first map makers happened to come from Europe, so they put the northern hemisphere on top and the southern on the bottom. From out in space their is no concept of top or bottom..


----------



## Oysta

Hi Bob,

I have a similar machine, it's a HAFCO AL350B from 1988, also Taiwanese. I have the original manual that came with the machine which points towards it being a rebranded Liang Dei although there are no markings on the machine to confirm that. Mine is a belt drive. Currently getting it cleaned up and operational. 
I too am in Adelaide


----------



## Oysta

On closer inspection there are some minor differences. Your apron oiler is on the side and has a sight glass. Mine is from the top and no glass. Front plate on the quick change box is slightly different but oiler is in the same place. Gear head is obviously different. You also have additional electrical controls on the front panel. I'm looking to fit an e-stop to mine so I'm curious how they have wired it. Did you get a manual or even better a link to an online copy?

Mine is 33 years old and still feels nice.


----------



## Downunder Bob

G'day Oysta, whereabouts in Adelaide? I'm in Eden Hills near Blackwood.

I tried to look up the HAFCO AL350B, but couldn't find it listed on Hafco site. I guess at 30 plus years old it's no longer listed. What size is it? It looks to be in pretty good condition. Have you had it since new?

When I was looking to buy a lathe I looked at the Hafco range but couldn't find anything in the size I wanted that was not chinese. So I started looking elswhere and am very happy with what I have got, Just don't get to use it as much as I'd hoped.


----------



## Oysta

Hi Bob,

I'm only a stone through away in Daw Pk.

There is no info on the AL350B anymore although it appears similar to the AL960B, only belt drive. Regarding size, its a 1224 or 1227 (depending if you look at the manual or brochure). Haven't had the chance to put in centres to measure which is correct. I haven't had it from new...it's only a couple years younger than me  . I'm the second owner.

Check out my welcome post, I've got more specs and info there as well as links to the original brochure and manual which I scanned.
I'll probably start a new thread in the Asian Lathes section for my machine.

Keep warm & dry.

Adam


----------



## Downunder Bob

Thanks Adam. Yes keeping warm and dry thanks to a wood burning combustion heater, heats the whole house.

Your lathe looks pretty good, and in good condition. I hope you are enjoying it. Do you have a machining background or is it purely just a hobby.

You are possibly quite right in thinking it is of Liang Dei manufacture, it certainly looks like it could be. Why don't you try to contact them directly. I'm sure they will answer your questions, and possibly supply spare parts.

Or you could contact Modern Tools in Melbourne, as far as I can tell they are the only agenst in Australia, I found them very helpful when I bought my lathe.

I trained as a fitter, turner & toolmaker way back in the early 1960's And have been retired for nearly ten years now.

Downunder Bob.


----------



## Oysta

It's just a hobby for me Bob. I studied mechanical engineering and the last time I did any machining was during my studies so I'd class myself as novice. I studied at Mawson Lakes (formerly Levels) and their workshop had Hercus lathes if I remember correctly. They sold them off soon after and switched to teaching the theory only, what a shame. Machining in the workshop was the most enjoyable part of my course.


----------

